# De Los Ángeles a Las Vegas, Año Nuevo 2008



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Hola a todos—espero que hayan recibido el 2008 de lo mejor y que desde ya les esté yendo muy bien en todo. Esta vez les traigo fotos de Las Vegas, a donde partimos con la familia el primer día del año.

El viaje fue por auto, más o menos 4 horas y media de viaje. El paisaje yendo hacia Las Vegas es mayormente desértico, con una magnífica vista hacia las montañas, bastante relajante. Muchos anuncios por la carretera, éste de Rio, uno de los casinos en Las Vegas




























En el camino, una fábrica de cerveza Miller


















Tomamos una autopista nueva, lo que ahorró como media hora de viaje.










Un árbol interesante que vi por ahí










Ya vengo con más fotos…


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Por esta zona corría un viento muy peligroso, el tráfico se detuvo, y muchos camiones tuvieron que detenerse por un rato. Como verán, hubo varios que se cayeron de lado, muy peligroso de veras. No vimos ambulancias, sólo un equipo de algún noticiero de la zona. Ojalá no haya habido heridos.





































Me encanta ver las montañas así de cerca



















Una muestra del desierto camino a Las Vegas










La autopista en el horizonte...aún falta buen tramo para llegar


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Llegando a Nevada, ya encontramos algunos casinos. Éste tiene un centro comercial al costado, y también un parque de diversiones










El nombre de este casino me mata...no me da nadita de ganas de entrar, ya sé cómo me va a ir :lol:










Éste se llama Buffalo Bill's--tiene una montaña rusa










Por fin se puede divisar el skyline de Las Vegas


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Muy lindas las pistas, pero una pregunta, esa es una autopista? se ve que el viento fue muy fuerte increible, no conozco los Estados Unidos, pero en esa zona hay tornados? o son vientos horizontales los que llegan a impactar esa zona? excelentes fotos, asi conozco mejor ese gran pais


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Gracias por el adelanto Canelita, toy esperando la continuación


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

El hotel donde nos hospedamos...el South Point. Está localizado minutos antes de llegar a la parte céntrica de Las Vegas. Está nuevecito, de hecho están terminando de construirlo. 



















La habitación, todo bien, bastante amplio y nuevo. Este espejo era mágico, te adelgazaba, muy bueno para la auto-estima :lol:





































Esto es todo por el momento. ¡Más fotos de Las Vegas por venir!!! :goodbye:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Justo pensé en lo que Luz acaba de escribir ... podrías ilustrarnos mejor Canelilla???


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Y bueno, de lo ultimo que he visto ... quiero ese espejo ... jajajaja


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Aun tengo dudas sobre la autopista, pense que eran diferentes, pero de todos modos las fotos son estupendas, sigue con tu hermoso viaje, soy curiosa


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

^^ jajaja si ese espejo se ve bueno  ... muy buenas las foticos Canelita!


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Gracias, chicos, por la visita.  Luz y Andrew, sí es una autopista, pero creo que por ese tramo se pone más angosto, hay una sección incluso que es como un pasaje entre cerros. En cuanto a los vientos, no era un tornado, sino más bien como vientos horizontales, y como es puro desierto, el viento corre muy fuerte. Nosotros íbamos en un van, y se movía feo, había que ir muy lentamente, si no se pierde el control. 
Clau, ya vengo con más fotos... 



Chocaviento said:


> Muy lindas las pistas, pero una pregunta, esa es una autopista? se ve que el viento fue muy fuerte increible, no conozco los Estados Unidos, pero en esa zona hay tornados? o son vientos horizontales los que llegan a impactar esa zona? excelentes fotos, asi conozco mejor ese gran pais


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Canelita said:


> Gracias, chicos, por la visita.  Luz y Andrew, sí es una autopista, pero creo que por ese tramo se pone más angosto, hay una sección incluso que es como un pasaje entre cerros. En cuanto a los vientos, no era un tornado, sino más bien como vientos horizontales, y como es puro desierto, el viento corre muy fuerte. Nosotros íbamos en un van, y se movía feo, había que ir muy lentamente, si no se pierde el control.
> Clau, ya vengo con más fotos...


Seguro que no hay aeropuertos cercanos a la zona, sino ya me imagino que podrian caerse los aviones o no aterrizarian facilmente


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Ah ok , si pues se ve que esos vientos estan fuertecitos .. por decirlo de una forma amigable ... aunque no creo que piense lo mismo el conductor del camión.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

OMG , Canelita went to party with the Hilton sisters !!!! . Lo de las autopistas en pleno desierto es mas aburridoooo... cuando vivia en Phoenix , habia un tramo como un desvio , desde un pueblito hasta Flagstaff , eran alrededor de 150 millas , sin senales de vida , ni paneles publicitarios ni nada. cada 50 millas habia un telefono , that's it. Bien monse, viajar ahi , lo unico bueno era que no habia limite de velocidad como por 100 millas. Espero con ansias el resto de fotos.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Q chvr las fotos d la afamada vegas canelita!!! bien x ti


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

Que lindo thread Canelita, me gustaron las fotos, oye pero increíble como permiten el tránsito a buses camión en USA. hno: :lol:

Esta imagen me recuerda cuando me voy a la playa por la Panamericanba sur, cerros en el horizonte y desierto a los costados.









PD. El espejo mágico hubiéra sido el perfecto regalo para Imanol por Navidad.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Gracias por los comentarios...  Luz, en pleno Las Vegas hay un aeropuerto, increíble cómo aterrizaban uno tras uno. Es Las Vegas, después de todo, la meca del escapismo (para bien o para mal). Como ya saben varios aquí, los casinos no me quitan el sueño, más paro con los ojos rojos por el aire tan seco dentro, pero tienen muy buenos shows, eso sí. Y ver los edificios es entretenido, es como un microcosmos del mundo. La parte de los hoteles famosos está súper saturado, pero alrededor aún hay bastante espacio, pero poco a poco se está poblando de complejos de condominios y "townhouses".

Exrex, llegué a ver algunos anuncios que promocionaban la presencia de las famosas hermanitas. Cuánto habrán ganado con su aparición. hno: 

Poli, ya no agarres de punto a Manu, aparte que uno nunca sabe cuándo va a necesitar el espejo. Yo me lo traje a casa. :lol:

Ya regreso con más fotos.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

OK, más fotos de Las Vegas... 
La vista desde dentro del hotel























































Yendo hacia el "Strip" (la avenida con los hoteles grandes)


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Un mall bonito que encontramos en el camino...me hizo recordar mucho a The Grove en Los Ángeles





































El año que ya fue...










Una tienda enorme de productos electrónicos; la fachada me pareció curiosa


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Las Vegas de día...lamentablemente no tuve oportunidad de caminar por las calles, estas tomas son desde el van




























Estas fotos son para Lía, son del museo de la Coca-Cola. Esta vez no pude visitar ningún museo, será para otra ocasión. 



















Siempre pensando en el foro... 



















Una sección con motivo hawaiiano...Kamehameha, el rey de los hawaiianos (me acordé de Kametza; es que a Sky le gusta cambiarnos los nombres, y a Markos lo llama Kameha, jaja)










El próximo hotel...ni idea cómo se llamará


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Canelita said:


> Chicos, gracias por sus comentarios.
> 
> Naths, *pensé en Luz cuando vi el león*, lástima que no pude tomarle una buena foto diurna.
> Gonzalo, como los autos no me quitan el sueño, no me fijé en esa tienda. Para la próxima será.
> ...


Que linda eres, TUS FOTOS SON ESTUPENDAS, ME ENCANTO TU LINDO VIAJE, ERES UNA MUY BUENA FORITA Y ADEMÁS UNA MUY BUENA AMIGA VIRTUAL  :banana::banana: CANELITA! CANELITA! :banana::banana:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Asi dicen que alli en Las Vegas las replicas exactas de los monumentos o de las construcciones o estatuas por asi decirlo, de todo el mundo? 

Asi como nos has mostrado la Torre Eifell tambien hay la estatua de la libertad? hay algo asi? comentanos


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Muchas gracias Lía, Poli y Luz. Aprecio mucho sus comentarios. 

Lía: En general, no me hicieron problema casi en ningún lado, pero creo que no les gusta cuando toman fotos a las máquinas. Lo que sí, dentro de los shows no quieren que tomemos fotos, yo intenté al final de un show, sólo quería una toma para el foro, pero lamentablemente el lente de mi cámara se abrió a medias y encima salió el flash; inmediatamente vino alguien a advertirme "no pictures!". Oops. Y sí, jugué alguito, para matar el tiempo. Aquí hay máquinas de 1 centavo de dólar--¿hay allá? Claro que puedes apostar varias líneas, y varias veces por línea. Entonces si apuestas de 5 centavos cada juego, te dura el poco dinero que apuestas.  Yo también pierdo, por eso soy dura para jugar.

Poli: Muchas gracias por el dato, ya me imaginaba que la torre sería más grande en realidad, aunque ésta tiene su tamaño también, eh. Las Vegas es como dije un microcosmos del mundo. Alguna vez escribí un ensayo sobre eso...te puedes "escapar" a cualquier lugar sin salir de LV. Las pirámides, New York, Venecia, todo está ahí. Pero de forma totalmente artificial...nunca será lo mismo, por supuesto.

Luz: Precisamente hay una especie de estatua de la Libertad, pero es sólo la cabeza, creo. El hotel se llama "New York, New York" y en la parte del casino hasta se ve el típico graffiti de las calles de Nueva York, esa clase de cosas. Aún no hay un hotel con tema peruano, algo así como "Machu Picchu", pero quién sabe, algún día lo harán. 

Gracias de nuevo, ¡y saludosssss!!!!!


----------



## antonio323 (Jul 18, 2007)

Gracias Canelita por compartir estas fotos de tu viaje a Las Vegas.

:hi:


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

lindas fotos canelita  Me gustó mucho, mucho, que genial que hayas ido a ese lugar tan exclusivo con tu familia  ahora me vas a adoptar y me llevarás a pasear un día está bien? jeje saludos.


----------



## Darko_265 (Jul 31, 2007)

mg: those are cool pics...


----------



## pipo2277 (Sep 22, 2005)

Tambine estuve en Vegas celebrando el año nuevo y aqui con permiso de todos comparto lagunas de mis fotos tomadas aquel dia, espero les guste.

La catidad de gente en las Vegas Blvd, era impresionante



















Una foto frente al New York New york hotel and Cassino










En Las Vegas es permitido tomar en las calles y muestra de esto es este basurero lleno de botellas 










El conteo




































Luego nos fuimos a jugar al Cesar Palace










NOs encontramos con Alexis Ayala (actor Mexicano)










La panoramica desde el hotel Mandalay donde nos hospedamos


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Pipo, ¡excelentes tus fotos!!! Creo que la primera vez que visité LV (también para estas épocas, hace ya varios años) vimos a Angélica Vale en una esquina, pero no se nos ocurrió tomarnos foto con ella. 

Gracias también a Antonio (qué gusto verte por aquí ), Nekun (¿que te adopte??? ¡me has hecho matar de la risa!) y Darko por los comments.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Estas ultimas fotos estan muy bonitas, gracias por compartirlas


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Ou! Buenas fotos Pipo! Se ve que la pasaste muy bien en Vegas!! (=


----------

